# Bear and Hurricane Lakes.



## ksangler (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking for any information on these two lakes. Is the fishing good enough for the drive to them?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

If I had a choice I would go to Hurricane, but I have never caught much in either.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Hurricane is loaded with Bass. Shell Cracker and Bream as well. Bass are small with an occasional larger fish. Plastic worms around the stumps West end and small Silver Floating Rapala around the grass edges. Wigglers on the bottom for Shell Cracker on beds near Grass Island. Bream Beds with worms or Crickets. This time of year is great!


----------



## Ryder (Feb 17, 2010)

Hurricane used to produce monster bass and had an 18 inch minimum size limit. Then they kept screwing with it draw downs and fertilizing and the people marking beds during spawn and keeping all the pregnant females has really brought the average fish size down. Now the minimum size has been dropped to 12 inches but don't kid yourself there are still some monsters in there..


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

I recently bought an older 4x4 truck for playing out at Blackwater and want to take my son fishing out there. Excuse my ignorance as I’ve basically never fished in freshwater outside of fly fishing. For a youngster would we have any luck fishing live worms? And should we fish them under bobbers or on the bottom with a Carolina rig? We would be shore fishing for now around Hurricane and Bear lakes. Maybe on a camping trip up there we will take a canoe sometime in the future. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Worms and crickets would work good.... Might even catch a catfish... That's an SUV not a truck....hahaha Hope ya'll get on some fish!


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Jason said:


> Worms and crickets would work good.... Might even catch a catfish... That's an SUV not a truck....hahaha Hope ya'll get on some fish!


Jason do you typically fish worms on the surface under a cork or on the bottom?


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Fish worms on the bottom. No cork.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sea Rover said:


> Jason do you typically fish worms on the surface under a cork or on the bottom?


Small or no splitshot and let that worm sink to the bottom. :thumbsup:


----------



## cainpole (Oct 27, 2015)

Took my 5 yr old this evening for a few hrs and we didnt get a bite and the other few people I talked to had the same luck we did. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Go to the north side and fish off the dock or the finger.


----------

